# ON, Canada - 2014 New Holland T6.160 w/Metalpless 10-16'



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Low hours (880) well kept, oiled every season. No warranty issues, its been a really nice unit. Has a 16x16 semi power shift transmission, auto shift mode, 4wd auto or manual, diff lock auto or manual, 4 rear remotes, mid mount valve (each plow function runs off its own set of hydraulics - no electronic valves required), has 2 spare remotes that way to run a blower on the back with 2 hydraulic functions, high flow pump option, power beyond option, front fenders, rear wiper, air seat, fresh service and ready to go.Time to upsize for bigger hp for our blower is the only reason we are considering selling. Has an older MP plow (about 9 years old) that plows well. Have it scheduled to be painted to clean things up, but its not bad for rust, just a little surface rust in spots. Comes complete with undercarriage. $76,000 USD


----------

